# pulpă



## Mallarme

Salut,

I'm a little confused about pulpă.  Could it refer to the calf, thigh, buttocks, hips, depending on context? even though there is a specific word for each of these anatomical parts (i.e. gambă, coapsă, buci, şolduri)?

_Îmi era imposibil să schimb cu un centimetru poziţia corpului; aşa cum stătea pe o coastă trebuia să-i smulg rochia de sub *pulpe* şi să mă alipesc de ea.

_Asta se referă la care parte a corpului? Şi dacă ştii, cum ştii? 

Mersi!


----------



## alitza

Salut,
"Pulpa" ca parte a corpului uman este intotdeauna "partea musculoasă posterioară a piciorului, situată între genunchi şi gleznă" (DEX). Deci nu se confunda nici cu coapsele, nici cu soldurile, nici cu altceva. 
In cazul asta, de ce crezi ca trebuie neaparat sa se refere la thighs? Putea fi o rochie lunga, pe care sa i-o smulga de sub pulpe, si nu de sub coapse.
Ce zici?


----------



## Mallarme

Da, se poate.  Dar "partea musculoasă posterioară a piciorului, situată între genunchi şi gleznă" este gamba (calf), nu? Mi-se pare că este acelaşi lucru... atunci există două nume pentru această parte a corpului? 

calf: The fleshy muscular back part of the human leg between the knee and ankle. (dictionary.com)


----------



## alitza

Da, "gamba" si "pulpa" sunt sinonime. Dar asta nu inseamna ca "pulpa" poate fi folosita pentru mai multe parti ale corpului. Fiecare denumire se refera strict la o anumita parte a corpului. Diferenta este intre a avea mai multe denumiri pentru aceeasi parte a corpului sau o denumire care sa se refere la mai multe parti. In cazul asta, prima varianta e valabila.


----------



## Mallarme

Ah ok, înţeleg. Mulţumesc alitzo!


----------



## robbie_SWE

Ok, referitor la corpul uman este posibil ca "pulpa" si "gamba" sa fie sinonime, dar "pulpa" inseamna altceva cand se face referinta la animale. "Mananc o pulpa de gaina" se refera la toata partea piciorului inclusiv coapsa. 

 robbie


----------

